# One of the best comeback lines ever!



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

This is said to be a bogus quote but funny none the less

Marine Corps General Reinwald was interviewed on the radio the other day and you'll love his 
reply to the lady who interviewed him concerning guns and children. 

Regardless of how you feel about gun laws you gotta love this!!!! This is one of the best 
comeback lines of all time. It is a portion of a National Public Radio (NPR) interview between a 
female broadcaster and US Marine Corps General Reinwald who was about to sponsor a Boy 
Scout Troop visiting his military installation. 


FEMALE INTERVIEWER: So, General Reinwald, what things are you going to teach these young 
boys when they visit your base? 

GENERAL REINWALD: We're going to teach them climbing, canoeing, archery, and shooting. 

FEMALE INTERVIEWER: Shooting! That's a bit irresponsible, isn't it? 

GENERAL REINWALD: I don't see why, they'll be properly supervised on the rifle range. 

FEMALE INTERVIEWER: Don't you admit that this is a terribly dangerous activity to be teaching 
children? 

GENERAL REINWALD: I don't see how. We will be teaching them proper rifle discipline before 
they even touch a firearm. 

FEMALE INTERVIEWER: But you're equipping them to become violent killers. 

GENERAL REINWALD: Well, Ma'am, you're equipped to be a prostitute, but you're not one, are 
you? 

The radio went silent and the interview ended. You gotta love the Marines! 


AMERICA , THE HOME OF THE FREE BECAUSE OF THE BRAVE


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hahahahahahaha very good point mr. reinwald


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

That's a good one for sure. Ted Nuggent is a really good debater as well.


----------



## SMITTY (Feb 25, 2009)

yea its good to have the Nugge on our side


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Good come back line..


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Very good come back! bogus or not..

And yeah you gotta love Uncle Ted


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

:agreed:


----------



## coot23 (Feb 28, 2009)

haha, the truth is the truth!


----------



## langford2000 (Mar 5, 2009)

I like it :bigok: Problem is too many people think the way this woman does.


----------

